
LLVM-tutor: collection of out-of-tree LLVM examples for teaching and learning - matt_d
https://github.com/banach-space/llvm-tutor
======
nsumner
It looks as though this is largely a copy of other people's work with comments
added and no attribution. That is a bit odd.

[https://github.com/nsumner/llvm-demo](https://github.com/nsumner/llvm-demo)

~~~
boothby
Odd, indeed. MIT is just about the easiest license to comply with. I've put in
a PR to fix this issue.

~~~
jagged-chisel
Your issue was deleted and your PR closed without explanation or merging.

